# Phoenix Singer / Phoenix Alexander Miguel Furlowe / Aydes Bandeeto



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 17, 2016)

So uh...yeah...

The name Phoenix Singer has been popping up here for awhile but I didn't think she quite deserved a thread until today. Here's why:





Pheonix is wearing the red bandana and spits on the Trump supporter at 1:17. As if that wasn't bad enough, she proceeds to try to bait the man into hitting her while yelling "I'm a tranny! Hit a woman! Hit a woman!"





She is also running for student council at PSU.



As I'm sure you could guess, she is an e-begger who can't even be bothered to pretend like she has anything worth providing unlike other members of the Ratking.






In addition, our @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth, aka Skarrlett Heather Krow, another member of the Portland FTM community as accused Pheonix of sexual assault. In her words:




More to come soon.
(/pol/'s coverage: http://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/71213627/the-masked-tranny-who-spit-on-a-trump-supporter)

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/phoenixsingerpdx
Twitter: https://twitter.com/phoenixsinger
Birth certificate:


Her fiance is a mountain of a woman called Olivia Olivia. I suspect she is also a bit of a cow but I can't be sure quite yet.

 

Twitter: https://twitter.com/writeswrongs
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/oliva.olivia73


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 17, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Pheonix is wearing the red bandana and spits on the Trump supporter at 1:17. As if that wasn't bad enough, she proceeds to try to bait the man into hitting her while yelling "I'm a tranny! Hit a woman! Hit a woman!"



Garbage like this deserves to be hit.

Also, not that I really need to point this out, but it's assault to spit on someone.


----------



## dacote (Apr 17, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Pheonix is wearing the red bandana and spits on the Trump supporter at 1:17. As if that wasn't bad enough, she proceeds to try to bait the man into hitting her while yelling "I'm a tranny! Hit a woman! Hit a woman!"



That is not a woman born in a male body, whatever the fuck that even means. That is a dude pretending to be a tranny to get away with shit and score oppression points.

It has taken me this long but I'm finally starting to understand the problem with SJWs.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 17, 2016)

Here is Phoenix's OKCupid, where they claim to be "anti-work", which probably explains why they're having a hard time finding a job and need to resort to ebegging.



>





dacote said:


> That is not a woman born in a male body, whatever the fuck that even means. That is a dude pretending to be a tranny to get away with shit and score oppression points.
> 
> It has taken me this long but I'm finally starting to understand the problem with SJWs.



That was actually what spurred me onto make the title, other than the fact that shit is about to hit the fan for this goof and it'll be fun to watch. I'm pretty cool with the trans community at large and this dummy is just taking advantage of them.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 17, 2016)

dacote said:


> It has taken me this long but I'm finally starting to understand the problem with SJWs.



That they have yet to all kill themselves?


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

I hear the smugness in her voice right before she spits. Clearly an opportunist and an arrogant one.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 17, 2016)

dacote said:


> That is not a woman born in a male body, whatever the fuck that even means. That is a dude pretending to be a tranny to get away with shit and score oppression points.



THANK YOU. And with this, I'm going to be labeled as "truscum" to this cunt and their asspatters.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 17, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> THANK YOU. And with this, I'm going to be labeled as "truscum" to this cunt and their asspatters.



The Think Tank on Transgender Issues that is Kiwi Farms has issued a verdict, and you need to abide by it and stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 17, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> THANK YOU. And with this, I'm going to be labeled as "truscum" to this cunt and their asspatters.


Truscum da best scum. 

Anyway, who wants to bet that even if Phoenix Singer is part Native American, the tribe they descended from didn't even have the two-spirit concept?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Apr 17, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Truscum da best scum.
> 
> Anyway, who wants to bet that even if Phoenix Singer is part Native American, the tribe they descended from didn't even have the two-spirit concept?



Actually...it apperas that Phoenix doesn't really have much of a clue about her ethnicity. This was written by her according to my SOURCES (i.e some guy who knew her) but no screenshots exist, unfortunately:  '

Also I've quoted it below but it came out as a massive textwall, lel.



			
				Phoenix Singer said:
			
		

> In Memory of my Real Biological Father, Jason Furlow, a family I never knew, or How I discovered my Mom is a Compulsive Liar
> August 2011
> Father
> If you see this, please, read all of this and share this so people know the truth, that he may get justice in death.
> ...


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 17, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> THANK YOU. And with this, I'm going to be labeled as "truscum" to this cunt and their asspatters.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 17, 2016)

What an incredibly unpleasant person.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Apr 17, 2016)

Portland, huh?
What are the odds of this... creature and Philthy/ADF eventually crossing paths?


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Portland, huh?
> What are the odds of this... creature and Philthy/ADF eventually crossing paths?


Fuck, we need another Kiwi drive by shooting to prevent that from happening.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 17, 2016)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Portland, huh?
> What are the odds of this... creature and Philthy/ADF eventually crossing paths?



I wouldn't be surprised if they did. When my fiancé and I fell for stinky's suicide scam back in August, I'd informed them about what Phoenix was about and up to. Then when ADF tried to get Erin & I banned from In Other Words (which we've never stepped foot in), in that post was mentioned how I'm apparently "anti-indigenous" which I'm willing to bet is related to my shitlisting of Phoenix.


----------



## Without A Gout (Apr 18, 2016)

I gotta say, Alex Jones's YT channel has been unearthing some quality cows as of late. First AIDS Skrillex and Carl the Cuck, now this subhuman pile of trash (regardless of whatever gender of the week he/she is).

The dude could build the Great Wall on the border with his massive text diatribes and ramblings alone.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

https://storify.com/phoenixsinger
https://www.linkedin.com/in/phoenix-singer-07397364
http://pdx.academia.edu/PhoenixSinger
http://www.golocalpdx.com/news/black-lives-matter-portland-calls-out-dont-shoot-pdx (mentioned here)

Pretty sure he lives on campus because I'm not turning up shit for lease records.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Pretty sure he lives on campus because I'm not turning up shit for lease records



Last I knew, parents and/or apparently a punk/squat house somewhere in the city.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> Last I knew, parents and/or apparently a punk/squat house somewhere in the city.



Parents are in Dayton Ohio.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Apr 18, 2016)

lel, why are all of the most spastic faggots in the Portland/Seattle/SF social justice sperg communities always transplants from flyover country?


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Parents are in Dayton Ohio.



Huh, they must have moved, I guess. Like 3 or 4 years ago when I went to some concerts with them and some friends that have also since disaffiliated with Phoenix, the friend who was driving everyone around dropped them off at their parents' house which if I remember correctly the garage was Phoenix's room.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> Huh, they must have moved, I guess. Like 3 or 4 years ago when I went to some concerts with them and some friends that have also since disaffiliated with Phoenix, the friend who was driving everyone around dropped them off at their parents' house which if I remember correctly the garage was Phoenix's room.









?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2016)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> lel, why are all of the most spastic faggots in the Portland/Seattle/SF social justice sperg communities always transplants from flyover country?



They're making up for their mundane backgrounds by being super edgelords.  

They don't realize they're just super autists.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> ?



Haven't seen it during the day, but it seems legit.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> Haven't seen it during the day, but it seems legit.



Okay then.

Parents are Angela J Singer and Jonathan B Singer
Landline ; 503-777-8338
9733 SE Lincoln St
Portland, OR 97216-2653

How certain are you that Phoenix is his legal/birth name because I'm getting hits on an AJ Singer who lives with these people, and nothing on a Phoenix or P Singer?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Parents are Angela J Singer and Jonathan B Singer
> Landline ; 503-777-8338
> ...



I wonder if his parents know he's going around spitting diseased saliva on random strangers.


----------



## Overlordmao666 (Apr 18, 2016)

there are no chicks with dicks Johnny, only guys with tits!


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I wonder if his parents know he's going around spitting diseased saliva on random strangers.



actually i was thinking some of the more conservative news sites would love to hear about a violent trump protester who baits people into physical altercations is attempting to spam his way into a student congress seat at his college


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

CatParty said:


> actually i was thinking some of the more conservative news sites would love to hear about a violent trump protester who baits people into physical altercations is attempting to spam his way into a student congress seat at his college



I'm gonna tip off some local Portland news before the story gets "tainted" by conservative clickbait. If they don't bite, then yeah let's push it at Breitbart and Daily Stormer and etc.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I'm gonna tip off some local Portland news before the story gets "tainted" by conservative clickbait. If they don't bite, then yeah let's push it at Breitbart and Daily Stormer and etc.




if we get this moving this could be another good rapp type publicity for us


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2016)

CatParty said:


> if we get this moving this could be another good rapp type publicity for us



Have we doxed the trump faggot yet? Maybe the only reason he hasn't pressed charges is because he assumes his bandana-wearing assailant was unidentifiable. We should let this poor abused victim know that justice is near at hand.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Smutley (Apr 18, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they did. When my fiancé and I fell for stinky's suicide scam back in August, I'd informed them about what Phoenix was about and up to. Then when ADF tried to get Erin & I banned from In Other Words (which we've never stepped foot in), in that post was mentioned how I'm apparently "anti-indigenous" which I'm willing to bet is related to my shitlisting of Phoenix.



Phil just parrots words that he's heard others say.  It's possible he was referencing you but he's thrown "anti-indigenous" around for a while now when he wants to yell at white people, especially when he's in Portland.  It could also stem from his past association with Jordan, who is 1/64th "Lanape Princess" and yelled about indigenous people a lot around him. 

Here's their steam profile, btw: http://steamcommunity.com/id/phoenixsingerpdx


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2016)

http://phoenixsingerpdx.uspoutland.yuku.com/
https://archive.md/oeVsw
https://www.youtube.com/user/phoenixsingerpdx

archived tumblr:
http://microcephalous3.rssing.com/chan-3314402/all_p1.html
https://archive.md/MFlAs


----------



## Smutley (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's some more stuff I turned up.  Apparently everyone knows both Phoenix and his fat girlfriend Olivia who is a "food blogger".  Here's the fucking harrowing tale via a yelp review of how their apartment flooded and then they were turned away at the door by racist and transmisogynist haters.  Never mind that Olivia drug Phoenix into their back room because he drank himself to alcohol poisoning and they made a huge scene - it must because he's "jewish presenting" and also a tranny.



> Today my partner and I went back to try and give this place a second chance. The last time we came the bartender/waitress was very rude and mistreated our guest and forgot several items, but that was something I felt could be updated with time. I guess not.
> 
> The host turned us away at the door, said we were not welcome in the restaurant, and that they would refuse to serve "people like you" because they "could not accomodate" us. (Read: me and my girlfriend, a trans woman, went in and the door man waited a few minutes before deciding we could never come back).
> 
> ...







Spoiler: capture









Phoenix even wrote a storify where she placed total blame on them because she was wearing a Kippa at the time and they HATE THE JEWS!!!




Now, the owner showed up in the Yelp review to refute everything they said.  




But telling the truth is a HATE CRIME.  Nigga you had alcohol poisoning.


----------



## LittleGreenBird (Apr 18, 2016)

You know those ridiculous strawmen that are used in conservative extremist political cartoons? That's this guy


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2016)

LittleGreenBird said:


> You know those ridiculous strawmen that are used in conservative extremist political cartoons? That's this guy



Alex Jones used to have to do a lot more legwork to come up with people crazy enough that he could look sane by comparison (Phil/ADF).  Now they're crawling out from under literal rocks to spit mucus at people.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 86015


Just another day for us Ku Klux Kiwis.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 18, 2016)

"my partner suddenly suffered alcohol poisoning", uh-huh, right.  It's terrible how alcohol suddenly strikes you down from nowhere without anyone drinking it, isn't it?  I'm pretty sure if it was a 'bad reaction' with medication there'd have been big assed warnings on said medication to not drink alcohol whilst taking it.  But we all know qualified medical personnel are cis shitlords, so...

I'm so sorry that shouting about being a journalist and wearing your nice coat didn't help people treat you better.  Perhaps living in reality instead of a SJW dreamland would help?  Also not making a colossal scene embarrassing yourselves and everyone else involved, every time the slightest thing doesn't go your way?  You know, like normal people do?  I know, I know, cis shitlord and all.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Apr 18, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> "my partner suddenly suffered alcohol poisoning", uh-huh, right.  It's terrible how alcohol suddenly strikes you down from nowhere without anyone drinking it, isn't it?  I'm pretty sure if it was a 'bad reaction' with medication there'd have been big assed warnings on said medication to not drink alcohol whilst taking it.  But we all know qualified medical personnel are cis shitlords, so...
> 
> I'm so sorry that shouting about being a journalist and wearing your nice coat didn't help people treat you better.  Perhaps living in reality instead of a SJW dreamland would help?  Also not making a colossal scene embarrassing yourselves and everyone else involved, every time the slightest thing doesn't go your way?  You know, like normal people do?  I know, I know, cis shitlord and all.  Just a suggestion.



As I've said before: people like this expect the entire human race to be their personal support-group that will automatically validate everything they say and do, no matter how patently obnoxious or destructive.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Here's some more stuff I turned up.  Apparently everyone knows both Phoenix and his fat girlfriend Olivia who is a "food blogger".  Here's the fucking harrowing tale via a yelp review of how their apartment flooded and then they were turned away at the door by racist and transmisogynist haters.  Never mind that Olivia drug Phoenix into their back room because he drank himself to alcohol poisoning and they made a huge scene - it must because he's "jewish presenting" and also a tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a strange coincidence that is. How often do people just "suddenly" get alcohol poisoning while walking? Usually you find out pretty quickly if you have it. 

So basically yeah, they were probably doing some illicit substances and they're mad because this establishment is putting its foot down in not allowing drug addicts inside.


----------



## wet_butt (Apr 18, 2016)

Assuming the "had a bad reaction with my medication" story is true, if you're on the type of medication that you're not supposed to drink on, the person prescribing it will _make that shit crystal clear_ from the start. If your dumb ass is special enough to disregard all that, then maaaaybe you deserve whatever "reaction" you get.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 18, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Parents are Angela J Singer and Jonathan B Singer
> Landline ; 503-777-8338
> ...




I know there's a younger sister, but don't remember her name. Far as I know Phoenix has had that name since birth. Also, "AJ" may be referencing the mother (Angela J) still.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm tired of people making shitty excuses for their shitty behavior and expecting the rest of us to buy it. At least put some effort into your lying. You don't "suddenly" get alcohol poisoning. He must have been good and wasted if it got to that point. Also, meds that interact with alcohol have a big-ass warning label on the side of the bottle, plus they tell you when you get the medication. He's a goddamn moron. Either that, or he did it deliberately to intestify the effect, and was acting like a total frothing-at-mouth-lunatic which is why they didn't want him around. That tends to scare the normals.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> Either that, or he did it deliberately to intestify the effect, and was acting like a total frothing-at-mouth-lunatic which is why they didn't want him around. That tends to scare the normals.


My money is on him deliberately getting drunk. People like him who have money to burn, no responsibilities, time to kill, and like to think they're some sort of hardcore badass fighting "The Man" do stupid shit like that because they like the high it brings.

And because they think it makes them look cool.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh boy, oh boy...

I was at the first half of the Trump rally and saw this person with other masked people. I left early after they marched away because I had stuff to do but I was surprised by who this person actually was because I have seen them before on campus.

This person is currently running on the 'Unite PSU" platform spearheaded by a person named Liela Forbes (not a tranny, but another run-of-the-mill SJW). The platform is basic SocJus claptrap and is endorsed by all the radical leftist groups I'm aware of on campus. After the first Trump meeting started by "Portland State Students for Donald Trump", Forbe's facebook had a post deriding the meeting and garnered a lot of criticism from other people. I took screencaps of it specifically because of the things Singer said. The post has since been deleted, Forbe's facebook security has been tightened, and Singer's facebook as since been removed (most likely due to outside trolling caused by online exposure).

Here are the screencaps I have saved with non essential names crossed out:



Spoiler: Communist Native-American Jewish Tranny



















^Context: Singer is referring to the people of the Trump group.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 18, 2016)

Both the far-right and the far-left are very authoritarian and have the suppression of competing views as part of their belief systems. They differ on what they'd suppress, but the point is, people would get locked up or killed for saying the wrong thing. Regardless, not a society I want to live in either way.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 18, 2016)

Students demanding people be censored for political views.  I thought censorship was eebin and shitlordesque, guess it's fine when it's not being done to SJWs.  And yet they claim to have a problem with Fascist politics?


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Apr 18, 2016)

Maybe he mistook the drowsy eye alcohol warning on the medication for a winking eye alcohol suggestion


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2016)

Arkangel said:


> Oh boy, oh boy...
> 
> I was at the first half of the Trump rally and saw this person with other masked people. I left early after they marched away because I had stuff to do but I was surprised by who this person actually was because I have seen them before on campus.
> 
> ...


I just love how spoiled assholes like this douche can claim to be communist while living in America. Because it's not like communism has a long track record of killing people like him after they use them as an example of how corrupt, lazy, and decadent the West is.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Apr 18, 2016)

"Fascist/racist/reactionary" = "anyone winning an argument with an SJW."


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 18, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I just love how spoiled assholes like this douche can claim to be communist while living in America. Because it's not like communism has a long track record of killing people like him after they use them as an example of how corrupt, lazy, and decadent the West is.


It's like a person who wants a pet tiger: They think its a cool idea, but once you actually have it, you realize how much more terrible and inefficient it makes your life (and it may end up killing you).


----------



## Anime-Chan (Apr 18, 2016)

How can your spirit animal be trans??


----------



## bloodcoffee (Apr 18, 2016)

Anime-Chan said:


> How can your spirit animal be tranny??



terminal autism


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not conservative by any stretch of the imagination, but if this guy had his way, I'd be in the camps with the Trump supporters for not agreeing with him.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2016)

Arkangel said:


> It's like a person who wants a pet tiger: They think its a cool idea, but once you actually have it, you realize how much more terrible and inefficient it makes your life (and it may end up killing you).


Kinda, but here's the difference: "Hey, is that the guy who owns a tiger? That guy is fucking badass!" versus, "Hey, isn't that the tranny faggot that goes around claiming to be a communist and spitting on people who disagree with him? What a piece of shit."

At least the tiger will earn you some cool points.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 18, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> More to come soon.
> (/pol/'s coverage: http://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/71213627/the-masked-tranny-who-spit-on-a-trump-supporter)


learn to use an archive, you dipshit.


----------



## Frenda (Apr 18, 2016)

> not ethnically Jewish but adopted by a Jewish man



wait, but... if she's sperging about her mom being Native American, that implies she thinks/thought she's ethnically Jewish from her dad's side of the family, right? isn't one of the most basic things about Judaism that it doesn't matter if your father is Jewish, and you're only ethnically Jewish _if your mom is Jewish_?


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sometimes I feel really bad for all the innocent people who live in the West Coast of America.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 18, 2016)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth, aka Skarrlett Heather Krow, another member of the Portland FTM community as accused Pheonix of sexual assault.


Just a reminder that, even with this knowledge in mind, Ohio's laws allow this creep into women's washrooms.


----------



## Pikimon (Apr 18, 2016)

Hortator said:


> Sometimes I feel really bad for all the innocent people who live in the West Coast of America.



The closer you get to Canada, the worse it gets. The closer you get to Mexico the more apathetic people are.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 18, 2016)

Lmao, that Yelp review reminded me of one of Chris's FaceBook rants. NEVER MY FAULT, the manajerk is sexist/racist/has it out for me, and so on.

If I were a restaurant owner or manager I certainly wouldn't want someone OD'ing in the bathroom and scaring the other customers. That's just common sense.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 18, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Truscum da best scum.
> 
> Anyway, who wants to bet that even if Phoenix Singer is part Native American, the tribe they descended from didn't even have the two-spirit concept?


Late response, but I can bet you he's not even a legitimate citizen of the tribe he claims to be part of. A lot of tribes bar off membership at a certain blood quantum, so if he didn't make the cut, he's not a tribal citizen.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2016)

This "reactionaries must be suppressed" ideology is the exact same justification Mao's government endorsed when millions of people were publicly shamed, beaten, and even killed for no crime other than being upset the government won't let them cook their own food anymore. 

The fact people like this gain so much voice in student governments and campus politics is frankly disturbing.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> learn to use an archive, you dipshit.



All you have to do is paste the thread ID to an archive anyway.  And appchan x automatically forwards to it if you use that.

http://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread/71213627


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2016)

Melkor said:


> Late response, but I can bet you he's not even a legitimate citizen of the tribe he claims to be part of. A lot of tribes bar off membership at a certain blood quantum, so if he didn't make the cut, he's not a tribal citizen.


He's likely not native at all. A lot of edgelord tryhards like this guy claim native blood because they believe it makes them some sort of dangerous wild animal, it scores them some oppression points, and they can play the white guilt card.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> He's likely not native at all. A lot of edgelord tryhards like this guy claim native blood because they believe it makes them some sort of dangerous wild animal, it scores them some oppression points, and they can play the white guilt card.



If there's one nice thing I can say about Chris, it's he's never used his (dubious) native heritage to claim some kind of moral high ground over mighty whitey. 

For a belief system so invested in cultural appropriation, a lot of these SJW types sure like to exacerbate their tenuous connection to a culture to which they've had no real exposure.  Sorry, but you can't speak for American Indians when your only connection to them is one of your ancestors fucked a native a hundred years ago.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Apr 18, 2016)

All I could think of is how many life saving surgeries on GFM are getting less donations than this guy.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Apr 18, 2016)

These idiots want communism because they think it'll mean they can sit on their arse all day fiddling around on the Internet whilst having the government pay their way in life. 
Communism is the opposite. You work your fingers to the bone to get a few peanuts you have to share with everyone. And it doesn't matter how hard you work, you get the same amount. And those that do not contribute to the 'good of society' are culled. 
So yeah, beg for communism. Your lazy entitled arse will be the first to be gotten rid of.


----------



## Pikimon (Apr 18, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> These idiots want communism because they think it'll mean they can sit on their arse all day fiddling around on the Internet whilst having the government pay their way in life.
> Communism is the opposite. You work your fingers to the bone to get a few peanuts you have to share with everyone. And it doesn't matter how hard you work, you get the same amount. And those that do not contribute to the 'good of society' are culled.
> So yeah, beg for communism. Your lazy entitled arse will be the first to be gotten rid of.



Plus ironically Communism was responsible for the greatest transference of power to a very select few (govt officials). If they were super serious about income inequality and all dat jazz they'd be advocating for workers rights and self-efficacy, not yelling and spitting at neckbeards while e-begging from other poor people.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Here's some more stuff I turned up.  Apparently everyone knows both Phoenix and his fat girlfriend Olivia who is a "food blogger".  Here's the fucking harrowing tale via a yelp review of how their apartment flooded and then they were turned away at the door by racist and transmisogynist haters.  Never mind that Olivia drug Phoenix into their back room because he drank himself to alcohol poisoning and they made a huge scene - it must because he's "jewish presenting" and also a tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love Kachka and this just makes me want to go there more. Also "suddenly suffered alcohol poisoning" my fucking ass. This place serves VODKA FLIGHTS. The idiots just don't know how to handle their liquor and the staff got tired of their shit.



Coldgrip said:


> He's likely not native at all. A lot of edgelord tryhards like this guy claim native blood because they believe it makes them some sort of dangerous wild animal, it scores them some oppression points, and they can play the white guilt card.


I was reading this recently about why so many people do this and how completely unlikely it is. http://www.nerve.com/life/why-do-so-many-people-claim-they-have-cherokee-in-their-blood
My parents also fed me the whole "grandmother was native american but our tribal papers got lost in a fire" thing, not specifically Cherokee iirc


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 18, 2016)

Wait a minute, if Phoenix is their birth name, then they're the first "trans" person I've heard of who never changed their name (and I'm not talking about legally).


----------



## heyyaawww (Apr 18, 2016)

The spitting in public is more concerning than washroom sharing. I say this as someone who will absolutely use the men's room in a pinch because fuck you nobody was going to use the single stall anyway.


----------



## DZ 305 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hortator said:


> Sometimes I feel really bad for all the innocent people who live in the West Coast of America.


They knew the price they had to pay


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Apr 18, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Plus ironically Communism was responsible for the greatest transference of power to a very select few (govt officials). If they were super serious about income inequality and all dat jazz they'd be advocating for workers rights and self-efficacy, not yelling and spitting at neckbeards while e-begging from other poor people.



He should go ask somebody who actually grew up in the communism.


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 18, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> I know there's a younger sister, but don't remember her name. Far as I know Phoenix has had that name since birth. Also, "AJ" may be referencing the mother (Angela J) still.



The long wall of text mentioned Eden (12 years old in 2011) and Serenity (older than Eden but no age given). Given that Phoenix was the birth name Angela gave him, I'm guessing one or both of those could be a sister's name.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2016)

Ja'mie said:


> He should go ask somebody who actually grew up in the communism.



You don't even need to grow up in communism to know every communist regime has been an absolute nightmare for the people living in them.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 18, 2016)

I think the family should be left out of anything that happens as to my knowledge they suffer enough from Phoenix already.


----------



## Nuttelex (Apr 18, 2016)

What an absolute scumbag, I can't thi k of anything funny to say, this person is just a shitcunt.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Apr 18, 2016)

How do middle-upper class college SJW types not understand that Marxism is quite possibly the most cancerous ideology to have ever spread throughout Asia and Eastern Europe? For fuck's sake, even the communist party oligarchs of China abandoned it.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Apr 18, 2016)

Aren't public restrooms just a common courtesy thing rather than any strict law/rule? I've seen women in the men's more than once. Only thought it was strange, but I've never seen anyone arrested for it.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> How do middle-upper class college SJW types not understand that Marxism is quite possibly the most cancerous ideology to have ever spread throughout Asia and Eastern Europe? For fuck's sake, even the communist party oligarchs of China abandoned it.



Edgy Tumblr brats hate America and back when Communist regimes existed they hated America too.

Don't overthink this, it really is that simple.


----------



## KingQueen (Apr 19, 2016)

This whole thread just sounds like a regular day in Portland. (Did anyone already make that joke?)



Harakudoshi said:


> Aren't public restrooms just a common courtesy thing rather than any strict law/rule? I've seen women in the men's more than once. Only thought it was strange, but I've never seen anyone arrested for it.


It is not illegal to use the "wrong" bathroom. And never was, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## kookerpie (Apr 19, 2016)

Overlordmao666 said:


> there are no chicks with dicks Johnny, only guys with tits!


lol Dont say that around here. Like 85% of the userbase are trannies


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Apr 19, 2016)

kookerpie said:


> lol Dont say that around here. Like 85% of the userbase are trannies


#TransKiwisMatter


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2016)

KingQueen said:


> This whole thread just sounds like a regular day in Portland. (Did anyone already make that joke?)
> 
> 
> It is not illegal to use the "wrong" bathroom. And never was, as far as I'm aware.



Twitter warriors like to cite proposed ordinances in other cities as evidence of institutionalized discrimination.  These aren't laws specifically saying "No Penises Allowed in Women's Room".  They're mostly just there to make it easier to prosecute people who sexually harass/assault others in bathrooms.  I don't doubt there are lawmakers who think it should be illegal for trannies to use the bathroom of their choice, but most of the people proposing these ordinances are more interested in assuaging concerns some transtender pervert will stalk women into the bathroom then cry oppression when he's burnt.  

But members of the Rat King and the people who sympathize with them see any deviation from their philosophy as malevolent desire to tell all tranny people they have no right to exist.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 19, 2016)

*Spits on dude*

"I'm a tranny, I'm a tranny."

Ah, I thought your hands were strangely mannish.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 19, 2016)

Shit.

That guy probably has AIDS now after getting spat in the face. :/


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 19, 2016)

Broseph Stalin said:


> Shit.
> 
> That guy probably has AIDS now after getting spat in the face. :/



Implying the tranny has ever gotten laid.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Apr 19, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> THANK YOU. And with this, I'm going to be labeled as "truscum" to this cunt and their asspatters.


"truscum"
I hate that shit, it's basically exploiting someone's neurological condition that will likely have them killing themselves because you want the rest of the world to play along with a sexual fetish.  Anyone who uses that word can immediately be dismissed as human garbage.


----------



## Pikimon (Apr 19, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> *Spits on dude*
> 
> "I'm a tranny, I'm a tranny."
> 
> Ah, I thought your hands were strangely mannish.



Correct me if Im wrong, but I thought most transexual women and men just refer to themselves with the gender they identify with and dont go around calling themselves a "tranny".


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 19, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but I thought most tranny women and men just refer to themselves with the gender they identify with and dont go around calling themselves a "tranny".



Some of us use the term in a similar context to gay men calling themselves "faggots" among other minorities who make an effort to take slurs back in the sense of using it amongst ourselves isn't the same as someone else who would call us that. When we say it, it's highly unlikely that there's venomous intent behind it. When someone else says it, it's highly likely they're going to get side-eyed real quick and deemed as potentially untrustworthy and/or hostile.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> I think the family should be left out of anything that happens as to my knowledge they suffer enough from Phoenix already.



lol and I think world hunger should stop


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello, November Akimova.







You _interest_ me, darling.


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Apr 19, 2016)

Calling use of myopia abelism ? Wow...that's scraping the bottom of the barrel. "Waaaaaaah, someone who is a shit got outed as a shit, and now i will spray salt". 

I am glad detective Dynastia is on the case.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2016)

Purmojemvits said:


> Why aren't these commie fanatics coming to east Europe to do a test.



Probably because they wouldn't last 15 minutes before getting their assholes kicked in by squatting gopnik trash.


----------



## Ryker (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow, we're "terrible people" and "the worst people on the internet". Really? I think that November should have a little bit of a think about the concept, "misplaced negativity", before lighting us up as the ultimate villains in this scenario.


----------



## Smutley (Apr 19, 2016)

Ah yes, I see November is pulling from the same playbook as "calling the police on people who threaten suicide is ableist and racist".  Good to know that her entire social circle refuses to believe in accountability.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Ah yes, I see November is pulling from the same playbook as "calling the police on people who threaten suicide is ableist and racist".



This is why I just laugh at people who threaten suicide online, offer them advice on methods, or say "do a flip."


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 19, 2016)

Holy hell the fucking salt from that November loony.  LITERAL tranny murder!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 19, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Hello, November Akimova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that by the time I hit "Post Reply," @Dynastia will have already doxxed November eight ways to Sunday.

Also, I wouldn't beat yourself up over this, @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth . With Dyn on the case, we would have figured all this shit out, anyway. &  for the most part, no one really cares about any lolcow's family, much less Phoenix's. He was already on our radar, I don't think you need to apologize for that.

"That's not an excuse for working with people who want us to die." lol okay. btw die Skarrlet, you tranny Judas 

*EDIT:* It never ceases to amuse me that people fail to realize there are tons of LGBT users on this site, myself included. But I'm a cis homogay, so I probably don't count.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2016)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I'm pretty sure that by the time I hit "Post Reply," @Dynastia will have already doxxed November eight ways to Sunday.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't beat yourself up over this, @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth . With Dyn on the case, we would have figured all this shit out, anyway. &  for the most part, no one really cares about any lolcow's family, much less Phoenix's. He was already on our radar, I don't think you need to apologize for that.
> 
> ...



In all fairness, I could see how even someone without a dog in this fight could come here and think we have a weird obsession with trannies.  Most of our high-profile cows either are trannies or at some point after discovery became trannies.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 19, 2016)

Gotta love someone who's happy to bully everyone into shutting the fuck up about a sexual predator to 'protect' the trans community.

Fuck's sake.  More people need to stand up and name the people doing the sexual assaulting instead of covering up for them.  This cult of silence is making the trans community a haven for a whole rainbow of rapey perves, which just gives everyone else ammo to use against them.  Shame only @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth is the one person who really gives a fuck about the safety and happiness of the trans community.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Apr 19, 2016)

Now ADF wants to entwine tails with the Rat King.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2016)

"treaty of mutual defense"

Jesus does Phil _actually _think the Race War Vans are en route to enact a fucking pogrom on Portland's tranny population?  

Also I hope Phoenix enjoys his new ally.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 19, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Now ADF wants to entwine tails with the Rat King.




But let's ignore the whole sexual assault, harassment, and lying smear campaigns because THE KIWIS IS AFTER THEM!!!


----------



## Ruin (Apr 19, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> But let's ignore the whole sexual assault, harassment, and lying smear campaigns because THE KIWIS IS AFTER THEM!!!



Or the fact that there is a considerable number of lgbt members here, instead of an all male dudebro squad.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 19, 2016)

EyeWasATeenageMallgoth said:


> But let's ignore the whole sexual assault, harassment, and lying smear campaigns because THE KIWIS IS AFTER THEM!!!


No ones really surprised at what Phil does at this point. He himself is guilty of two of these thing and only claims to be trans for oppression points.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 19, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> No ones really surprised at what Phil does at this point. He himself is guilty of two of these thing and only claims to be tranny for oppression points.



Phil, Jordan, Richard (Terra), Phoneix, Lorelei, pretty much every "trans" person we cover is just a dude in a dress using it as a shield to hide the fact they're a sexual predator. Eventually the shine will wear off transgenderism, and the dangerous people will gloam onto the next oppressed-class-de-jour as a shield. @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth obviously believes Phoenix is a danger to her community, or she wouldn't risk being ostracized.


----------



## introman (Apr 19, 2016)

Phoenix Singer was a mall goth before his _transformation _in to a rat-king.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 19, 2016)

introman said:


> Phoenix Singer was a mall goth before his _transformation _in to a rat-king.
> 
> View attachment 86414



Phoenix came out  as transfeminine shortly after I did in 2012. Immediately, people were pouring support over me and pointing me to resources for clinics and counseling among other resources. I started being more social and outgoing, and Phoenix became more antagonistic. That picture was when Phoenix was 17 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Apr 19, 2016)

I laughed like a madman when that... _person_ who looks like a boy (as far as could be seen), sounds like a boy, and appears to be dressed as a boy goes and picks a fight with a man and his defense is to yell that he's a tranny and he _wants_ to be a woman, so hitting him is the same as hitting a woman. Yelling "I'm a tranny!" to get out of fights should be a trend, if you ask me.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> "treaty of mutual defense"
> 
> Jesus does Phil _actually _think the Race War Vans are en route to enact a fucking pogrom on Portland's tranny population?



What's funnier is a homeless autist bum thinks he's a country or some shit.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 19, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Now ADF wants to entwine tails with the Rat King.


Yes Phoenix, attack us. Just look at how well things have gone for your newfound ally Phil.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Apr 19, 2016)

Weird, Phil deleted the post and put this up instead:


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 19, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Now ADF wants to entwine tails with the Rat King.



Way to kick a man while he's down, Phil. Doesn't Phoenix have enough problems without being associated with you? Just throwing gas on the fire as usual.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Yes Phoenix, attack us. Just look at how well things have gone for your newfound ally Phil.



He's completely welcome to show up here, where he can't spit AIDS at us.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Weird, Phil deleted the post and put this up instead:



Phil thinks the damage he does to the transcommunity's image is a myth.  Or that Phoenix's actions doing damage is also a myth.

Either way,


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 19, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Phil thinks the damage he does to the transcommunity's image is a myth.  Or that Phoenix's actions doing damage is also a myth.
> 
> Either way,



The myth part is anyone taking him seriously enough to call him "Izzy Hell".


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (Apr 19, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> He's completely welcome to show up here, where he can't spit AIDS at us.



I doubt she will because Phoenix is too fucking cowardly. I confronted them a few months ago at the end of a discussion at PSU that was outlining the state of healthcare coverage here and the only thing they could pull out of their ass was that the guy I defended against Phoenix misgendered them, and I laid it on them as they stood in stunned silence until we were escorted away from each other with  me out of the building. Of course I was given a death stare as I yelled "rapist" at them before I walked out the front door. They know better than to come where they're outnumbered and under heavy scrutiny.


----------



## introman (Apr 19, 2016)

I found some interesting *information *that might shatter Phoenix: 

Phoenix went to the _Native-American Youth Academy _back in his high-school days before his recent revelation ( August 2011 ) of being adopted. Now, that same institution in 2011 gave him a scholarship dedicated to _Native-American_ youth that would pay for 5 years of collegiate education in 2011. He started going to PSU in Fall 2011. Does that mean homeboy has been bilking the funds meant for poor and disenfranchised Native-Americans, while being mostly white ( _Some _Puerto-Ricans can only claim a teeny part Taino since they were literally bred out in the 1600's. There is a better probability of a random white guy in the mid-west states having a higher percent of _Native _DNA.  ). I would like to hear your answers, kiwifarms.


----------



## Ryker (Apr 19, 2016)

"We are very proud of Phoenix and know that he has a bright future ahead of him!"

And isn't that future delightful. Fueled by gobbets of spit, drunken and drug addled abuse of places of business, hate-filled screed, lies and an apparent delight in being oppressed on the merest of whims. Charming how potential is fulfilled, is it not?


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 19, 2016)

Does this mean Phoenix has been at PSU for five years? Did they change majors or something?


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 19, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Does this mean Phoenix has been at PSU for five years? Did they change majors or something?



I could understand getting a full scholarship for 5 years and taking the full time or double majoring. However, finding out you don't actually qualify for that scholarship fund and using the money anyway for 5 years is pretty despicable.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2016)

cwcproquo said:


> I could understand getting a full scholarship for 5 years and taking the full time or double majoring. However, finding out you don't actually qualify for that scholarship fund and using the money anyway for 5 years is pretty despicable.



Only low, trashy shit people spit on people in public.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Only low, trashy shit people spit on people in public.



This.  It doesn't matter how much you hate someone's politics.  You don't spit on them.  That's for animals.


----------



## Positron (Apr 20, 2016)

One shits on memorials, one spits on protestors.  Really a pair made in heaven.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 20, 2016)

Positron said:


> One shits on memorials, one spits on protestors.  Really a pair made in heaven.



If they get Lorecia to shit on them it can be the three way poly relationship from heaven (hell?)


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2016)

introman said:


> I found some interesting *information *that might shatter Phoenix:
> 
> Phoenix went to the _Native-American Youth Academy _back in his high-school days before his recent revelation ( August 2011 ) of being adopted. Now, that same institution in 2011 gave him a scholarship dedicated to _Native-American_ youth that would pay for 5 years of collegiate education in 2011. He started going to PSU in Fall 2011. Does that mean homeboy has been bilking the funds meant for poor and disenfranchised Native-Americans, while being mostly white ( _Some _Puerto-Ricans can only claim a teeny part Taino since they were literally bred out in the 1600's. There is a better probability of a random white guy in the mid-west states having a higher percent of _Native _DNA.  ). I would like to hear your answers, kiwifarms.
> 
> View attachment 86424



Exploiting  and stealing native american resources for personal use?

Sounds like something only a white colonizer would do.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Apr 20, 2016)

I like how he's a drunken chug Native stereotype or a scheming, stealing Jew stereotype.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Apr 22, 2016)

Heh, Alex Jones is an asshole but he nails Phoenix in this interview with Billy Corgan from the Smashing Pumpkins:

"…There’s little arrogant 20-year-olds spitting in their faces screaming at ‘em, ‘You hate me ‘cause I’m a tranny,’ and it’s just this made-up thing in their head when we don’t hate them–I mean–how do you transcend this?"

http://www.avclub.com/article/billy-corgan-scared-hashtag-generation-going-after-235568


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 23, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> In all fairness, I could see how even someone without a dog in this fight could come here and think we have a weird obsession with trannies.  Most of our high-profile cows either are trannies or at some point after discovery became trannies.



The transgender community has usurped the furry fandom's place as the most drama-filled community on the entire internets.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 23, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> The transgender community has usurped the furry fandom's place as the most drama-filled community on the entire internets.



Well when you validate anyone's feelings no matter how inane that's bound to happen.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm resurrecting this bird from the ashes.

Recently the local college elections concluded. Singer, who was a write-in candidate for senate on the Unite PSU platform was not elected(although his other SJW cronies Forbes and Verret got elected as President and Vice president respectively).

I had previously thought Singer deleted his Facebook after the spitting incident, but it turns out it's actually unlisted. I was looking up information about the election because it's tied into my own interest in observing local SJWs on my campus. Bellow is a screenshot of the page of the PSU Vanguard article of the election results with Singer in the comment section with a cameo appearance by "Portland State Students for Donald Trump":






So yeah. Phoenix is still alive and active, but hiding his FB profile.

Edit: Spotted Phoenix on the Vanguard page proper where his comments in the bottom section are under the pseudonym "YouKnow". 



Spoiler: LARGE pic


----------



## Checkered Spotlight (Apr 30, 2016)

>TFW someone who supposedly hates 4chan steals their memes

In all seriousness, couldn't they be arrested for the spitting? That's categorized as assault, isn't it?


----------



## KingViper (Apr 30, 2016)

What a horrible group of people.  I saw that guy's youtube video that says he wants to press charges. I so hope he does.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 30, 2016)

While I have no love for Donald Trump supporters, I also have no love for the far left. If a Donald Trump supporter spit on a protester, Phoenix and his ilk would be screaming for his head. I do not believe in special rights, so yes, he should be charged.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 30, 2016)

Checkered Spotlight said:


> >TFW someone who supposedly hates 4chan steals their memes
> 
> In all seriousness, couldn't they be arrested for the spitting? That's categorized as assault, isn't it?



Yes, and by civilized people, is considered disgusting, uncivilized behavior of subhuman animals.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 30, 2016)

Checkered Spotlight said:


> >TFW someone who supposedly hates 4chan steals their memes
> 
> In all seriousness, couldn't they be arrested for the spitting? That's categorized as assault, isn't it?



If he was charged and arrested he'd just become a martyr for the cause.  He's a tranny moonbat living in Portland, the Tranny Moonbat capital of the US.  To say nothing of the social media reaction.  The second the cuffs go on, #FreePhoenix will rise on twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 30, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> If he was charged and arrested he'd just become a martyr for the cause.  He's a tranny moonbat living in Portland, the Tranny Moonbat capital of the US.  To say nothing of the social media reaction.  The second the cuffs go on, #FreePhoenix will rise on twitter and Facebook.


While I agree that his ilk will capitalize on any perceived aggression towards them, letting them get away with such vile behavior is worse. By charging him it shows them, and more importantly others who might of been harassed by these clowns, that they can and will be held accountable for their behavior and no amount of crying about tranny-hating or right wing conspiracies will let them get away with acting like an uncivilized animal. 

So they can go ahead make a martyr of him all they want, a few days in a cell and being treated like the criminal he is will take the fight right out of him.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 30, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> If he was charged and arrested he'd just become a martyr for the cause.  He's a tranny moonbat living in Portland, the Tranny Moonbat capital of the US.  To say nothing of the social media reaction.  The second the cuffs go on, #FreePhoenix will rise on twitter and Facebook.



Good!  Let it do that.  It would be fucking hilarious!

I WANT to see disgusting subhumans actually trying to argue in public that spitting AIDS at normal people is what these fucking scum stand for.

PLEASE.  Argue that.  In public.  I want to see it.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 30, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Good!  Let it do that.  It would be fucking hilarious!
> 
> I WANT to see disgusting subhumans actually trying to argue in public that spitting AIDS at normal people is what these fucking scum stand for.
> 
> PLEASE.  Argue that.  In public.  I want to see it.



You forget they come from the same school of political thought whose practitioners actively demanded the University of California, Berkeley rename a building after Joanne Chesimard, an escaped con originally charged, convicted, and imprisoned for murdering a police officer.

"Normal" doesn't describe any of these types.


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Good!  Let it do that.  It would be fucking hilarious!
> 
> I WANT to see disgusting subhumans actually trying to argue in public that spitting AIDS at normal people is what these fucking scum stand for.
> 
> PLEASE.  Argue that.  In public.  I want to see it.


As if that would be a problem. Phoenix already claimed he was trans. If people do defend him, that'll be  the only reason why. That, and because the other dude was a Trump supporter. It would probably be more sad than funny after a while. Mostly because these people are old enough to know better/vote.


----------



## KingViper (May 1, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> If he was charged and arrested he'd just become a martyr for the cause.


With police standing down in all the anti-trump rallies w/people being bloodied & thugs trying to tip cop cars I'm not sure if they are trying to prevent a massive riot or cause one?! There is going to be violence in Portland if Trump visits before the primary & it's going to be the crazies like the PSU students promoting it.


----------



## kingpin skinny pimp (May 2, 2016)

honestly im surprised theres no tumblr callout, what with the sexual assault allegations. if this shits true, somebody needs to dig up some chatlogs or get some testimonies or whatever and end this shithead


----------



## Meowthkip (May 2, 2016)

kingpin skinny pimp said:


> honestly im surprised theres no tumblr callout, what with the sexual assault allegations. if this shits true, somebody needs to dig up some chatlogs or get some testimonies or whatever and end this shithead



It's really hard for callout posts on transgender people to gain traction on Tumblr, for reasons that should be obvious.


----------



## EyeWasATeenageMallgoth (May 31, 2016)

Did anybody from here contact Phoenix's mother? I've chatted with her and we're on good terms, and are in agreement as to how shitty of a person their hellspawn is. She's already going through a hard time as is because of them.


----------



## malucifer (Aug 17, 2019)

Was looking on Google for Phoenix's storify (re: the Kachka incident) to show my friend that such people exist and ended up stumbling upon this thread. I wish I hadn't only recently learned about KF, I had issues with Phoenix for years (not just myself, but me and my friends vs. him). Phoenix self-identifies as a Jew, but the only the Jew in the family is his stepfather - which does not grant *any* sort of Jewish ancestry or credentials to Phoenix.

All of Phoenix's parents, grandparents, great-grandparents, are non-Jews. Nobody is Jewish in his biological family tree, whether by birth or by conversion. At some point, Phoenix admitted this in his old Tumblr and said that it didn't matter because he felt Jewish and didn't need a conversion to feel valid. Just like he's a lesbian because he _feels_ like a woman and a lesbian.

There are many LARPers out there pretending Jewish for political gain (looking at you, Nylah Burton et al), and Phoenix is a quintessential example of that. He felt that his anti-Israel stances would be more valid if he spoke "as a Jew," so the whole self-identity was born. His multiple Tumblr blogs were all such a trip, it's a shame not to have it all saved here for posterity, but glad some things are still up.

Decided to check what he's up to now and Phoenix was recently in jail. Olivia was trying to collect funds to post bail. Nothing very exciting going on.



[Link][Archive]


[Link][Archive]


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 18, 2019)

Fuckin' LOL


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 28, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Parents are in Dayton Ohio.



Fingers crossed



Smutley said:


> Here's some more stuff I turned up.  Apparently everyone knows both Phoenix and his fat girlfriend Olivia who is a "food blogger".  Here's the fucking harrowing tale via a yelp review of how their apartment flooded and then they were turned away at the door by racist and transmisogynist haters.  Never mind that Olivia drug Phoenix into their back room because he drank himself to alcohol poisoning and they made a huge scene - it must because he's "jewish presenting" and also a tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tbf its extremely racist to ban a feathernigger for being paralytic through drink, THAT'S THEIR CULTURE WHITEY


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 28, 2019)

malucifer said:


> He felt that his anti-Israel stances would be more valid if he spoke "as a Jew," so the whole self-identity was born



That's utterly pathetic. It almost like they are too afraid of bein falsely accused of being anti-semitic by the right, so then they do something that ironically enough is kinda that, by reinforcingthat kind of thought/belief pattern.


----------

